# looking for nerdy punks in sf to dnd with



## evileyednic (Sep 26, 2011)

just moved from santa cruz, where i had a few pretty sweet games going with a few different groups of friends. i have only one friend in the city thats interested, and he's not particularly experienced playing rpg's, and i haven't really gm'd alot. so, if anyone is interested in getting a game of 3.5 or pathfinder going, i'm down. or dungeon crawl classic. i'm not too hardcore about it, just think dnd is a fun, cheap way to entertain yourself.

hit me up
-nic


----------

